# Bump ski skiers unite!



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

Who skis on true bump skis? What are you on? Do you feel they really help you in the bumps? How are they out of the bumps?

2007 K2 Cabrawlers with Look PX12s here. Got my eyes on those retro Twisters too. Would love to try the F17, but too rich for my blood. Maybe I'll score a demo someday...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't have bump skis. But they replayed some Johnny Mosely's olympic run in 98 in the Warren Miller flick. Those K2 Winter Heats he had were sweet.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

When I join the Clits..I'm hoping Hart sponsors me so I can get a pair of the $800 F17s..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I join the Clits..I'm hoping Hart sponsors me so I can get a pair of the $800 F17s..



Don't tease us. You have no intention of gracing us with your goose stompin' presence. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Don't tease us. You have no intention of gracing us with your goose stompin' presence. :lol:



you never know..Sundown intrigues me..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you never know..Sundown intrigues me..



Wait until Gunbarrel is seeded at the end of February. It will be a pretty legit bump run rivaling Beartrap at Mount Snow.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who skis on true bump skis? What are you on? Do you feel they really help you in the bumps? How are they out of the bumps?
> 
> 2007 K2 Cabrawlers with Look PX12s here. Got my eyes on those retro Twisters too. Would love to try the F17, but too rich for my blood. Maybe I'll score a demo someday...



Randi and I each have a pair of Cabrawlers.  I actually just picked hers up from getting mounted this week.

I only got to ski them 2 or 3 times last season, but I did think they made bumps easier than my fatter all mountain skis. The width and light weight of the ski was very noticable in the bumps.  My first run on them was intresting. I got off the lift at Sundown and headed down the hill towards the sundeck at a good clip. But I couldn't make the sharp turn to the top of Nor Easter. I had to intentionally wipe so I didn't crash into the deck:roll: I took for granted how easy shaped skis made turning. I had to actually work to turn the Cabrawlers on groomed terrain. For the time being I will only be using them as dedicated bumps skis when I hit Sundown. I don't see myself taking them with me up north.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 8, 2008)

A few years ago, it was difficult to find a true bump ski.  I'd like to see a list of what's available now.
K2 cabrawler
Dynastar twister
Hart F17
Volkl Rebellion
Head Mojo Mogul

what else?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A few years ago, it was difficult to find a true bump ski.  I'd like to see a list of what's available now.
> K2 cabrawler
> Dynastar twister
> Hart F17
> ...



I thought I read somewhere that the CaBrawlers are not being made anymore. I think they were replaced by the K2 Mamba last year.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

Still beating on my Salamon 1080s....Have the cabrawlers too that Im starting to use!! Wish I could fine another pair of 1080s

steve    :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm on a pair of Head Mad Trix Moguls, 2005 I think.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2008)

my bump skis are Volkl 7/24 pros.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the CaBrawlers are not being made anymore. I think they were replaced by the K2 Mamba last year.



The Mamba is the same ski as the Cabrawler; just a different top sheet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2008)

Had a couple of Mogul specific skis back in High School, Rossi 4M's & Salomon Force 9 3s, but none since.  I did pick up a set of 05-06' Rossi BX's with moguls partly in mind.  It was a two part thought process. I wanted a ski that was better on hard pack and a tad quicker edge to edge than the B2's in the bumps.  The B2's do ski bumps very well though, so I'm not anticipating a major upgrade in performance there, but I do anticipate much better hard snow performance.

Doubtful I'll ever pick up a mogul specific ski again.  Unless you're a pro, mogul specific skis are pretty much reserved for skiers from Connecticut who ski at small hills where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps.  Kind of an image thing to make them feel more rad :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Doubtful I'll ever pick up a mogul specific ski again.  Unless you're a pro, mogul specific skis are pretty much reserved for skiers from Connecticut who ski at small hills where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps.  Kind of an image thing to make them feel more rad :razz:



Absolutely.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't have bump skis. But they replayed some Johnny Mosely's olympic run in 98 in the Warren Miller flick. Those K2 Winter Heats he had were sweet.


Nice lead-in to my bump ski selection:









powhunter said:


> Still beating on my Salamon 1080s....Have the cabrawlers too that Im starting to use!! Wish I could fine another pair of 1080s
> 
> steve    :flag:



Comparison between the 1080s and Cabrawlers? It's hard finding people who've skied more than one bump ski.



deadheadskier said:


> Doubtful I'll ever pick up a mogul specific ski again.  Unless you're a pro, mogul specific skis are pretty much reserved for skiers from Connecticut who ski at small hills where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps.  Kind of an image thing to make them feel more rad :razz:



I'll have you know that I'm a skier from CT that skis at mountains (well, mainly Kmart) where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps. Where it's an image thing to make me feel more rad.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless you're a pro, mogul specific skis are pretty much reserved for skiers from Connecticut who ski at small hills where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps.  Kind of an image thing to make them feel more rad :razz:



Sounds about right.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A few years ago, it was difficult to find a true bump ski.  I'd like to see a list of what's available now.
> K2 cabrawler
> Dynastar twister
> Hart F17
> ...





MR. evil said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the CaBrawlers are not being made anymore. I think they were replaced by the K2 Mamba last year.





Greg said:


> The Mamba is the same ski as the Cabrawler; just a different top sheet.


You are correct.  My bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds about right.



Whadaya know, 3 for 3 so far :lol:

well, suppose 5 for 5 if we're counting the Evils who live near the border of CT.

Then there's 2knees and who else from your crew on bumpers?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Whadaya know, 3 for 3 so far :lol:
> 
> well, suppose 5 for 5 if we're counting the Evils who live near the border of CT.
> 
> Then there's 2knees and who else from your crew on bumpers?



In all fairness, those 715s are from my high school days in WNY.

Where I skied at a small local hill...


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 8, 2008)

Right now I'm skiing the same two that Mondeo has.  So far I'm not loving the Cabs, I actually like em better on the flats than in the bumps.  I friend gave me the 715s, said his kness are shot, and they'll just cause him more trouble.  Those skis I love, not so much of that silly side cut stuff.  My favorite all time were the Olin Zero Gs from around 1990 or so.  Unfortunatly they weren't the most durable ski.  I always felt like I was skiing much better on them compared to other bump skis available around that time.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Comparison between the 1080s and Cabrawlers? It's hard finding people who've skied more than one bump ski.




My motivation is exactly that, try something different. Next pair of skis, I would like to get something with less sidecut, cabrawlers/mamba comes to mind. Even the head or volkl is on  my radar. 

problem is money may be tight for this season


----------



## 2knees (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Doubtful I'll ever pick up a mogul specific ski again.  Unless you're a pro, mogul specific skis are pretty much reserved for skiers from Connecticut who ski at small hills where there's nothing better to do than ski bumps.  Kind of an image thing to make them feel more rad :razz:



I'll give you an honest answer to a humoruous post.  I use bump skis because it helps me, no other reason plain and simple.  I could get away with old straight skis too but i dont have any laying around except for a pair of old atomic arc 205's.  not interested.

shaped skis suck for bump skiing for the simple reason that you are constantly stepping on your tips with the proper stance.  i mangled my last pair of shaped skis in only 25 days.  Even if sundown didnt seed bumps, i'd still be on bump skis.  and i dont take them and shelve them to ski powder, groomers, trees etc.  I use them for all my skiing.

so suck it, beotch  :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'll give you an honest answer to a humoruous post.  I use bump skis because it helps me, no other reason plain and simple.  I could get away with old straight skis too but i dont have any laying around except for a pair of old atomic arc 205's.  not interested.
> 
> shaped skis suck for bump skiing for the simple reason that you are constantly stepping on your tips with the proper stance.  i mangled my last pair of shaped skis in only 25 days.  Even if sundown didnt seed bumps, i'd still be on bump skis.  and i dont take them and shelve them to ski powder, groomers, trees etc.  I use them for all my skiing.
> 
> so suck it, beotch  :razz:



but the real question is, do you feel rad skiing them?  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> but the real question is, do you feel rad skiing them?  :lol:



not rad, but core......


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Just took the 715s in to get the bindings adjusted. And apparently they've been dropped from the indemnification list.:angry:

Guess I'll have to get some new skis so I can transfer the bindings on the Cabrawlers to the 715s. The 715s are required if I am to truly bring back the daffy twister spread.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Nice lead-in to my bump ski selection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> not rad, but core......



That's what matters..I'm always core whether turkey tucking..goose stomping..or teaching parkrat jibhonks about Smartstyle..


----------



## Philpug (Nov 8, 2008)

Heh, other than having a few pair of F17's in  my demo fleet, I don't think I ever owned a true mogul ski. I did have a pair of Verticals for half a season, but only skied them once. i did have many of SL skis that most previous generation bump skis were based off of.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

The Cabrawler has a little bit of a twin-tip..is that for ballet moves????


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> but the real question is, do you feel rad skiing them?  :lol:



The important thing is he looks rad.

Bump skis aside from helping in the bumps are just cool. Bump skiers have always been looked at as sorta rogue daredevil types. The fact that virtually no shop carries bump skis sorta fits. It's a CLIT thing....


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Cabrawler has a little bit of a twin-tip..is that for ballet moves????



About half the bump skis have that same type of twin tip. Helps the skis release from the turn sooner.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys, you have it all wrong.  The longer/fatter the skis are, the corer you are.  Duh, I thought everyone knew that.

BTW: Your skinny skis, and your super radical krypton's still won't help you in the bump comp.  Have fun losing to someone with skis with double the surface area. :razz:

(Not directed towards 2knees.  I know he'll kick my ass.)


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> shaped skis suck for bump skiing for the simple reason that you are constantly stepping on your tips with the proper stance.



Plus skinny skis allow you to get that rad tip wear:






powhunter's 1080s have the best tip wear I've seen... :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Nov 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Plus skinny skis allow you to get that rad tip wear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like you keep track of the left and right ski. me.... where ever they fall on the ground determines the left and right ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Just took the 715s in to get the bindings adjusted. And apparently they've been dropped from the indemnification list.:angry:
> 
> Guess I'll have to get some new skis so I can transfer the bindings on the Cabrawlers to the 715s. The 715s are required if I am to truly bring back the daffy twister spread.



You would officially be the man if you could pull that off


----------



## jack97 (Nov 9, 2008)

awf170 said:


> BTW: Your skinny skis, and your super radical krypton's still won't help you in the bump comp.  Have fun losing to someone with skis with double the surface area. :razz:



btw, don't know why but I really like the colors on the new rampage. 

http://www.rei.com/product/775258


btw2, rei listed these boots along with the krypton pros as intermediates boots. look for a great deal on this by president day sales or end of season sales. imo, theses won't be big sellers since it goes against dogma that present day skiing requires stiff boot or the ego factor that all expert skiiers need stiff boots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2008)

jack97 said:


> btw, don't know why but I really like the colors on the new rampage.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/775258
> 
> ...



that is a sharp looking boot.  I tried on the Rampage, but I folded them over like they were an old pair of moon boots.  I couldn't imagine someone weighing over 150 pounds using them.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 9, 2008)

I like my bump skis (175 Twister's with Look PX14 bindings) in everything but tracked out powder/crud.  

I bought my first pair of  wider skis (184 Scott P3) last season.  Used them for a few days early season and then the day Devils Fiddle opened.  They were awesome on that day.  Then I switched to my bump skis and never went back.  They are so light quick and light.

I'm planning on starting the season on my Scotts, but don't know how long that will last.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

jack97 said:


> looks like you keep track of the left and right ski. me.... where ever they fall on the ground determines the left and right ski.



I do. I like the edges worn in a predictable way. I hate when I decide to tune my bumpers.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I do. I like the edges worn in a predictable way. I hate when I decide to tune my bumpers.



haha... I haven't tune the edges of my twister yet. I only coat them with wax at the end of the season just to prevent rusting  on the edges. And maybe it protects the base but I don't want to get into that again. 

Given the twister is a softer ski, I was thinking of getting something stiffer like the head and volkl. Figure I would need that when the bumps becomes slick due to hard granular. That would be the ski where I tune the edges.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 10, 2008)

:-D





Greg said:


> Bump skiers have always been looked at as sorta rogue daredevil types.



:lol::lol::lol::lol:...:lol::lol::lol:...:lol::lol:...the eagles callled to see if  "desperado" could be your theme song


----------



## Creakyknees (Nov 11, 2008)

*Tip Wear*

Big difference between a bump ski and an all mountain ski. I used the blue Twisters for two seasons, than the green twister that I cracked at the toe piece twice, and now currently on the ID-One solid edge. The ID-One solid edge is a stiff ski if I would to buy this ski again I would purchase the cracked edge. I purchased a pair of Cabrawlers at the end of last season for $200.00 could not pass up this deal; I have not yet to ski on this ski. Since the Twister is back on the market I am tempted to sell the Cabralwer (in shrink wrap) and purchase the Twister. The Twister is a great ski. So many skis too little time.

I got my money's worth from this ski................


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome CreekyKnees! Nice tips! :lol: Where do you ski most?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

1080's is my bump ski...I really like them in the bumps, but on a soft corn spring day out of the bumps I usually almost kill myself.


----------



## Creakyknees (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Welcome CreekyKnees! Nice tips! :lol: Where do you ski most?



I ski at Hunter every weekend................;-)


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 15, 2008)

so who was doing bumps in the 70's?


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 16, 2008)

These are my bump skis. A couple of year ago I got these K2 Comps for free. They were essentially unused. No scratches on the bases and lively camber. I just slapped new bindings on.
At 185cm they are perfect. Very light and resoponsive in and out of moguls. And yes, I can make make them carve if I want to.






My "regular" skis (also 185cm) are not too bad in the bumps either:


----------



## bigbog (Nov 16, 2008)

*...*

Late 90s...Head WorldCup ..GS?    What a nice ski that was/is...remember demoing it more than a few times.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 17, 2008)

Rossi, you come up with some sweeet  stuff!


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Any new bump ski owners this season? o3jeff is! I'm determined to convert Grassi and gmcunni.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Any new bump ski owners this season? o3jeff is! I'm determined to convert Grassi and gmcunni.



Don't forget Mr Magic


----------



## Madroch (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah yeah... color me in as a wannabe... won't be long...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about selling all my skis and getting a pair of fat skis as my only skis.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Any new bump ski owners this season? o3jeff is! I'm determined to convert Grassi and gmcunni.



it won't happen for a couple of years.  liking my gotamas.  might sell the nordicas and get a longer, flat, with around 85 underfoot.  out of all that criteria i think the length is the biggest issue.  those 162 feel super short after skiing the 176.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Any new bump ski owners this season?



yes, here are my new bump skis


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking about selling all my skis and getting a pair of fat skis as my only skis.


----------

